# Which stud to breed my mare to?



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

I thinking of breeding my Registered QH mare in 2009 and I have it narrowed down to 3 studs. My goal for a baby is nice conformation, color, I would like some height. If the baby turns out nice I would use it for trails, barrels/speed events. I'm not sure how tall my mare is but if I had to guess I would say she is about 14hh. The main reason I want to breed my mare and not buy a weanling is the fact that her babys so far all have her temperment and I love it. Plus its cheaper and I get to work with the baby from the start.

Anyway here are the studs I have narrowed it down to.

http://www.rivardstables.com/capitalflight.htm


http://www.rivardstables.com/littletacoroyal.htm


http://www.dreamchaserranch.ca/Smokes_Remedy.htm


I realize that if I breed to the paint I wont be able to register the baby so that is the down side for that stud but I really like the fact of being able to get a colorful baby.

Anyway I know I'm not that great with critiqueing a horse which is why I have posted this.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't breed the paint. Not being registered would become too big of a problem if you ever needed to sell it. You could go for a registered paint? 
Breeding is way more expensive than buying, and I'm not really a fan of any of these guys... 

What is your stud fee price range?


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Can you post pics and a pedigree for your mare? 

So if you breed AQHA and APHA, you can't register to APHA? I thought you could as long as the coloring was right.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I -think- you can only register them pinto? I could be wrong. Maybe if the horse had the right percentage of colouring?

And yeah, those studs I posted are just ones I kind of like without knowing your mare. =) 
Nobody rip me apart haha


Some I like more without knowing your price range:

Nik Dell, AQHA Sorrel Barrel Racing Stallion

Black Stallion Barrel Racing Paint (Tobiano) Stallion at Service in Dripping springs, Texas | Equine.com

Barrel Racing Stallion - Smokes Remedy - APHA - Northern Lights Barrel Futurity


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

The Paint is a registered APHA but I don't think that I could register the baby as either a paint or a quarter horse.

My price range is under $1000 and preferebly close to $500.

I have looked at some colts for sale and unless I go to an auction I would be paying more than $1000 for a good colt.

I'm not sure if I will breed my mare I just wanted to know which of these 3 studs I should choose if I would breed her. I am also looking into getting a weanling but as I said it is just as if not more expensive than breeding.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmmm I thought you could register them with APHA. I have a friend who bred an AQHA mare to an APHA stallion and the colt came out a solid bay. I swear she registered him with APHA as breeding stock.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Kate, I like the first horse or the paint better than the second one. But without seeing your mare and looking at papers, it's hard to say which would be a better match for her.


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

Ya I'm really not sure about the registering thing as I have never contacted anyone who would know.

I will try and find a decent pic of my mare and find her papers.

I only looked in Manitoba for studs because I don't want to haul my horse off to who know where to breed her.

Spastic Dove, the third horse you posted is actually one that I posted as well.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

As long as one of the parents are resgistered APHA then the baby can too. The baby could also be registered Ptha and AQHA. I prefer the paint he is pretty nice, but it also depends what you are breeding for.

*Edit: *I forgot to add that if you were to register the baby APHA and PtHA and the baby wasnt colored you would register it in the Breeding stock catagory for both registries, but I would breed to the paint stallion because your horse could be triple registrered.


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

My first pick would be the paint if I could register the foal and my second pick would be Captial Flight.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you're right Colorado.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

An AQHA bred to an APHA can be registered APHA regardless of the color. If it's solid it will just be registered as breeding stock. 

I don't like any of those studs...


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

FGR has it right and AQHA reg. horse bred to a APHA reg. horse can get APHA papers regardless of color or if its solid. It cannot get AQHA papers unless the APHA horse also has AQHA papers. There are a few horses now that do since the AQHA dropped color restrictions but very few.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I like the conformation and especially the shoulder on the second one (Taco) and he is a proven sire. The first one is a little down hill and I can't see the third one as well as I'd like with the saddle on.

Overall Taco has what I would want from a speed horse. Confirmation and qualities first - color second but, first and foremost, I would really like to see the mare you want to breed to and her pedigree.


----------



## megannigan (Dec 27, 2008)

Yep county is right. It can definitely be registered APHA regardless of color and it can also be reg PtHA if it comes out with color. I can't decide which I like better, the 2nd or 3rd. I'm a huge Paint fan, but since its an overo, your chance of color is highly unlikely. If the foal does come out with color though, I think it would be the nicest baby you could get. It it comes out a breeding stock that would suck because the 2nd horse would be a better stallion if you don't care about color...

You have to decide whether or not you are going to take the gamble for color. If you don't want to gamble, go with the second one, but if you think its worth it, go with the paint...


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm going to post some pictures from last week so she will look quite furry. The other horse in the pictures is her son whos sire was a palomino (I love his color). I will try and post some videos that I have when I can figure out how.


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh and I'm the one riding the lighter dun. My friend is riding my mare.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Taco has a great shoulder. The paint doesn't have the croup I'd like to see on a speed horse, and I really don't like the other at all.


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok so I can finally use the forum again. My computer seemed to think it was a fish forum for a while but I'm finally back to horses Yay.

Anyway I found my mares papers 

Lucky Star Mac
Luckys Mickey
Bert's Mickey
Lucky Star Mickey


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

whoops that didnt work


Anyway I'll just post the ones that might be familier which isn't many


Sonny Dee Cash
Sonny Dee Bar
Miss Cash Question

And thats about it. 
Her papers only go back to her great grandparents.


As for the videos I was trying to upload. Well I guess I'm to computer illiterite to figure out how. Sorry.


----------



## tazassape (Oct 8, 2008)

Just being honest here but judging by your lack of knowledge of reg requirements, the height of your mare (etc) and the cost related to raising verses buying, I think you should do quite a bit more homework before breeding your mare. JMO


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

The reason I posted this thread is to get opinions on those 3 studs. As I said in my first post I'm *thinking* of breeding my mare. There are many things that I will have to think about including registration before I would breed my mare.
I am not the kind of person who just decides to randomly breed my mare. As it turns out something came up and I may not be home this summer in which case I will not breed my mare. 

Thanks for all of the advice. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i really like the paint and the first horse the second one looks alittle thick but it depends what you would want the baby for and what kinda attributes you would like to try and get out of the parents best qualitys really would depend on the mare also


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Your mare is a cute horse! I like the looks of the second stallion, Taco.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

If your looking for a barrel horse, I think the the paint would be nice according to his record. I think the paint would be nicer looking as well.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

You can register the baby APHA and if they have very very minimal white, I'm nearly positive you can register them AQHA.

I would go with the paint.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

you can register it with APHA


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

KateS said:


> The Paint is a registered APHA but I don't think that I could register the baby as either a paint or a quarter horse.
> 
> My price range is under $1000 and preferebly close to $500.
> 
> ...


You'll pay less for a $1000 quality weanling than you would if you pay for a $500 stud fee. Plus, you'll know what you're getting and you can choose the sex. We paid $750 for a three year old APHA gelding who was green broke. He's got good conformation (although his back is a little long).


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of any of them, but I like the second one best. The first one is really downhill and I just don't like his overall appearance. The paint looks like he has too much angle in his hocks and he could have more muscle on him. Especially the hindquarters. 

The second one is ok, but not fantastic. None of them jump out at me. I'd say keep looking and get the best stallion you can afford if you're really set on breeding.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

The first is to downhill conformation wise. The second looks aggressive, and thick. Kinda like me wants to crush you  The third looks like a gelding with no rump D:

Keep looking...theres really a lot of good, quality studs that are pretty cheap. Sure, most to all haven't competed, but still breed nice foals.


For example, my two gelding's sire. 
PH Ranch-Stallions & Stud Fees
Showing off: http://fc08.deviantart.com/fs41/f/2009/013/b/e/bebf9bc38f23e02ffef28ac3417b8276.jpg

He's a lower priced, non-competing stud, but he has an incredibly docile personality and good conformation. He throws in some beautiful, flashy gaits to. Another plus is that you get a huge variety of colors (black and white, chestnut, flaxen, bay, black, palomino...) and often lots of hair 8D
I got the chance to meet a MFT x Arab filly of his. Black and white, abandoned by her mother. She had an incredible conformation and was just full of spunk. 

You don't necessarily a fancy stud to produce a fancy foal. Get a good mare with a great conformation and temperament, then find a stud who can match it or better. If given the choice, I would breed my mare to Dusty's who's never been in the ring, over another thats won ribbons.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

You have a real nice looking mare! I really like Taco.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i like the paint. taco is thick, the other is downhill and i like the paint. i dont know why.


----------



## Too Fast For Love (Nov 18, 2009)

*Choosing a Stud*

I know this is an old thread but I can't help but add my two cents..
All three of these horses are proven performers and sires.
Everybody is entitled to their own opinions but a few of the posts on this are quite uneducated. Especially the one below.
There are not a lot of good quality studs that produce performance type foals that actually really cheap. It usually (not always) means their bloodlines are insignificant, (4th or 5th generation) their conformation is less then desirable, and we have no clue whether or not they have a hint of athletic ability. If they are not trained and shown - you also don't have an idea of how trainable they are which is something I know I look for to be passed on in a young horse. And why would you breed to a Foxtrotter if you want a barrel horse???? 
As for the Paint - do the research on APHA on what he has produced color wise. He is a tovero which does give him a higher chance of producing color then an overo but certainly not 100%. And he does not look like any sort of gelding I have ever seen. He has an awesome hip and the thing is he is performing very well in barrel racing, so its not just a matter of speculation. 
Typically if you want to do well in your chosen discipline buy or breed to horses that are producing or are performing in your sport of choice. Don't go buy a cute western pleasure bred horse and then spend the next two years trying to make it into a barrel horse... And thats not to say that every running bred horse makes a good barrel horses but the odds are a lot higher!
:lol:

The first is to downhill conformation wise. The second looks aggressive, and thick. Kinda like me wants to crush you  The third looks like a gelding with no rump D:

Keep looking...theres really a lot of good, quality studs that are pretty cheap. Sure, most to all haven't competed, but still breed nice foals.


For example, my two gelding's sire. 
PH Ranch-Stallions & Stud Fees
Showing off: http://fc08.deviantart.com/fs41/f/20...c3417b8276.jpg

He's a lower priced, non-competing stud, but he has an incredibly docile personality and good conformation. He throws in some beautiful, flashy gaits to. Another plus is that you get a huge variety of colors (black and white, chestnut, flaxen, bay, black, palomino...) and often lots of hair 8D
I got the chance to meet a MFT x Arab filly of his. Black and white, abandoned by her mother. She had an incredible conformation and was just full of spunk. 

You don't necessarily a fancy stud to produce a fancy foal. Get a good mare with a great conformation and temperament, then find a stud who can match it or better. If given the choice, I would breed my mare to Dusty's who's never been in the ring, over another thats won ribbons.


----------



## Too Fast For Love (Nov 18, 2009)

Some 2009 results for Smokes Remedy. Top 10 derby Finalist and Amateur Derby Champion.

2009 Northern Lights Barrel Derby Results


----------

